# Audi R8 Born to Win only avalible ot Audi R8 buyers?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I sent an email to Audi of America, and they say that, for now, the Audi R8 Born to Win book is only availble to Audi R8 buyers/customers. And the reply also said that it's hoped that it will be more widely availble soon, but it's not know when.
I guess I need $110 grand burning a hole in my pocket and wait for the next shipments of R8's to reach US shores, or buy it from Germany.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R8 Born to Win only avalible ot Audi R8 buyers? (chernaudi)*

They gave them out at the International launch. I don't suppose it makes you feel any better to let you know I have a copy on my shelf.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R8 Born to Win only avalible ot Audi R8 buyers? ([email protected])*

party pooper!


----------

